# Eureka Speciality to Niche Zero?



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi all, it has been a while hope you're all caffeinated nicely.

I am thinking of switching from Specialita to the Niche, mainly because I want to try something new. The Specialita is a nice quality grinder, I'm just not too keen on how sensitive the adjuster to dial in is. I don't mind single dosing on it as I have the mods and bellow and does a good job of it but it is a bit fiddly so would like to try the hassle free single dosing experience.

Has anyone made this switch before? Are you happy with the decision?

Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

If you are single dosing your mignon already, then moving to the Niche can only mean going up the ladder, as the workflow is a lot better... No bellows for starters, and very close to zero retention.

Now, if you prefer a hooper fed grinder, then stick to the Eureka.

I always said this: it's always best to use something as intended rather than hacking it. So, Niche for single dose, Mignon for hopper-fed.


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

To be honest, I'm just using the hopper now. I've become the boring coffee drinker and stick to one bean, 1 kg at a time so hopper seems more convenient. The switch will mainly be due to how intuitive the dialling in process seems to be on the Niche Zero.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ChrisKon said:


> I've become the boring coffee drinker and stick to one bean, 1 kg at a time so hopper seems more convenient.


 A lot of us do the same. I certainly do, and I do with the Niche. I don't switch beans, I don't drink other brew methods. Although, if I want to, I can do so easily with the Niche.

For me, the appeal of single dosing with the Niche is:

- Workflow;
- Track record;
- Repeatability;
- Ease of cleaning (one 10mm socket nut is all you need);
- Simplicity;
- Keep beans fresh inside an Airscape rather than inside a hopper;
- No need to purge (no retention);
- No faff, no frills.
- Excellent Customer Service.


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> - Workflow;
> - Track record;
> - Repeatability;
> - Ease of cleaning (one 10mm socket nut is all you need);
> ...


 Repeatability? Meaning it's consistency?

You make good points here, I suppose workflow is personal to the individual but the other points made do seem tempting! I'm glad to hear their customer service is excellent too.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ChrisKon said:


> Repeatability? Meaning it's consistency


 Both. It's a very consistent grinder, and, if you were having espresso at setting 18 and then decide to have a filter at setting 68, going back to 18 will be exactly where you were.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Having read these forums quite a bit, when deciding to switch from had to electric grinder, I went straight for the niche. outdent be bothered with all the faff of the DF64 nor modding a hopper fed grinder. For me the workflow is great and the white one looks great on my kitchen counter.


----------

